# Moss Mantis



## orionmystery (Jun 28, 2012)

Really cool moss mantis with amazing camouflage. Found 3 of them on the same mossy tree trunk.




IMG_6957 merged copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Moss mantis IMG_6912 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_6930 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

More cool mantids from Malaysia: Mantis | Up Close with Nature


----------



## Joel_W (Jun 28, 2012)

Nicely done. Just finding them looks like a feat in itself.


----------



## FireDiva (Jun 28, 2012)

Very impressive...


----------



## Dracaena (Jun 29, 2012)

Beautiful species!


----------



## MANTi (Sep 11, 2012)

i've tried to PM you about the Moss Mantis, but, you're not receiving PM's..
so, here is the PM i was trying to send out to you!

"Hey OrionMystery,

i stumbled across your thread about you finding, three Moss Mantid species!
i've wanted to buy a Malaysian Orchid Mantis, but, your find of Moss Mantids changed my mind.

do you think or are you willing to sell me some Malaysian Moss Mantids?

please, let me know if this is possible!

thank you!"


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 11, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## sm4him (Sep 11, 2012)

Amazing, as usual! Very cool looking mantis!


----------



## bunadski (Sep 12, 2012)

Great insect and great photos! Mind sharing where to find these guys? I'm from Philippines and thinking we might have the same mantis species here. I'd like to shoot some. Thanks!


----------



## thiha (Sep 12, 2012)

what kind of mantis?seriously? i never seen like that before


----------

